# CST tires... "cheap" or inexpensive?



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

I saw a pic of the CST Caballero in MBA mag and I like the look of the tread and might consider trying one. However, these tires are about 1/2 to 2/3 the price of most "good" tires on the market. Are they as good as name brand tires like Conti, Maxxis, Kenda? I'm particularly curious about the rubber compound used... no matter how good the tread pattern, if the rubber is some super hard compound they probably won't grip worth a darn.

Has anyone tried these or know anything about them?

FWIW, I was leaning towards the Conti Vertical, but the Caballero looks pretty good too.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

the only cst tires i have ever seen have been heavy (thick sidewalls) with a wire bead. I cannot comment on the rubber compound. But, if they are cheap enough, you could try them out anyways, and if you don't like them, you have not lost much right?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

40hills said:


> I saw a pic of the CST Caballero in MBA mag and I like the look of the tread and might consider trying one. However, these tires are about 1/2 to 2/3 the price of most "good" tires on the market. Are they as good as name brand tires like Conti, Maxxis, Kenda? I'm particularly curious about the rubber compound used... no matter how good the tread pattern, if the rubber is some super hard compound they probably won't grip worth a darn.
> 
> Has anyone tried these or know anything about them?
> 
> FWIW, I was leaning towards the Conti Vertical, but the Caballero looks pretty good too.


Inexpensive. The casings are light and supple and the rubber not too hard. Should actually wear better than the high priced tires.

CST = Cheng Shen Tire, the parent company of Maxxis.


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

just Maxxis? i figured they did a bunch of the tires...especially OEM stuff. just assumption...never had anything to back that up.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

the Inbred said:


> just Maxxis? i figured they did a bunch of the tires...especially OEM stuff. just assumption...never had anything to back that up.


They contract manufacture tires for many brands. CST owns Maxxis and created it to be their premium brand.


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

As has been said, CST OWNS Maxxis, which is among the best or the best MTB tire manufacturers. They are also an OEM manufacturer for many "Made in Taiwan" tires.

I'd say that the CST MTB tires would be very close (or identical) to any premium MTB tire, perhaps with simpler construction and not using branded petrochemical products (eg. Exxon stuff in Maxxis tires). 

As CST tires are so cheap, but obviously very well made, buy a set and let us all know how they perform.

V.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey guys! Without trying to sound like a salesman, I can give you the low down on what our intentions are with the CST brand, (I'm the CST guy at Maxxis). First of all, I don't EVER come on here to push my products,:nono: I come here because I ride, (I'm mostly on the SS forum), but I don't mind answering questions about CST if someone brings it up.

Anyway, we have always intended Maxxis to be the race level light weight tires. The CST brand, (new premium line) is focusing on having the same quality but with a little more focus on durability than weight, (though not noticeably that much heavier). Don't let the price fool you. I'm NOT marketing these (in 2008) as a race day tire that costs between $40-60. These are for all the other days you ride. All are available in wire and kevlar bead for a nice little price. We'll have our website running soon, but any shop can order them through various distributors and I know some of the bigger websites carry them.

<o>
</o>


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Treybiker said:


> I come here because I ride, (I'm mostly on the SS forum), but I don't mind answering questions about CST if someone brings it up.


Do you have any info about rubber compounds on the 2 different levels of CST tires? 70a or 60a?

I know compounds are more complicated than that but it tends to be a good rough guide.

And will the CST tires be sharing some of the same casings as the Maxxis line? Or are they new designs?

One last question, what are other OEM brands that CST makes? I know the CST tubes have been loved by MTBers for years :thumbsup:

P


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Mr.P said:


> ...One last question, what are other OEM brands that CST makes?...


Some companies do not want this info revealed. Some of these companies also use multiple suppliers. For example, Bontrager tires are made in at least 4 different countries.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

As far as compounds go, everything is done seperate from Maxxis. We don't advertise various compounds being that is one of those bells and whistles you get with the Maxxis stuff. Our compounds are generally made to be suited for all conditions, meaning that they're not crazy super soft, nor are they hard. I ride about 4-6 times a week now and love how the Caballeros ride (bites everything and gives good feedback) on my full rigid SS. Some of the really lite tires out there have too flimsy of a sidewall for my 200lb hunka hunka burning love, and the feedback is vague.

All of our casings are new designs. You could say that CST and Maxxis are 2 different companies owned by the same person.

CST is the largest bicycle tire manufacture in the world and we do make numorous tires for other companies that they have designed. I won't (and couldn't) list them all, but its likely you've ridden on them.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Any info on real sizes and figures for these??

A couple pics would help...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Warp said:


> Any info on real sizes and figures for these??
> 
> A couple pics would help...


 Here is the Caballero








Pics of the other tires are in the interbike galleries.

I should have samples soon, right Trey?


----------



## apaju (Sep 2, 2007)

shiggy said:


> For example, Bontrager tires are made in at least 4 different countries.


Does that have any implications on the consistency of the tire quality. I mean could I own a Bonti Jones that is worse than the Bonti Jones someone else owns. Or are all Jones made in the same country at the same facility and different tire models are manufactured at different places. Say, the higher priced segment here and the lower priced segment there?

apaju


----------



## apaju (Sep 2, 2007)

Treybiker said:


> The CST brand, (new premium line) is focusing on having the same quality but with a little more focus on durability than weight, (though not noticeably that much heavier). Don't let the price fool you. I'm NOT marketing these (in 2008) as a race day tire that costs between $40-60. These are for all the other days you ride. All are available in wire and kevlar bead for a nice little price. We'll have our website running soon, but any shop can order them through various distributors and I know some of the bigger websites carry them.


Do you manufacture any 29er tires or do you plan on making them?

apaju


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

apaju said:


> Do you manufacture any 29er tires or do you plan on making them?
> 
> apaju


CST offers the Critter in 29x2.1


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

apaju said:


> Does that have any implications on the consistency of the tire quality. I mean could I own a Bonti Jones that is worse than the Bonti Jones someone else owns. Or are all Jones made in the same country at the same facility and different tire models are manufactured at different places. Say, the higher priced segment here and the lower priced segment there?
> 
> apaju


First, "Jones" covers a whole family of different treads/tires from Bonty.

Each model is coming out of the same plant AFAIK. They pick the plant/supplier that can best do the job for each model and goals.


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

Sounds like this might be a winner... Thanks for the info Treybiker & shiggy.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

shiggy said:


> Some companies do not want this info revealed. Some of these companies also use multiple suppliers. For example, Bontrager tires are made in at least 4 different countries.


Shhhh. Workin on some good insight 

Intersting about the Bontrager range.

P


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Treybiker said:


> As far as compounds go, everything is done seperate from Maxxis. We don't advertise various compounds being that is one of those bells and whistles you get with the Maxxis stuff. Our compounds are generally made to be suited for all conditions, meaning that they're not crazy super soft, nor are they hard. I ride about 4-6 times a week now and love how the Caballeros ride (bites everything and gives good feedback) on my full rigid SS. Some of the really lite tires out there have too flimsy of a sidewall for my 200lb hunka hunka burning love, and the feedback is vague.
> 
> All of our casings are new designs. You could say that CST and Maxxis are 2 different companies owned by the same person.
> 
> CST is the largest bicycle tire manufacture in the world and we do make numorous tires for other companies that they have designed. I won't (and couldn't) list them all, but its likely you've ridden on them.


Thanks for answering my questions as best you could. I look forward to checking out the tires :thumbsup:

P


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

No problem. I'm glad to see that someone is asking about them before I even have the website up. I've had nothing but good feed back within the industryso far, and hope to have the same from consumers.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Treybiker said:


> No problem. I'm glad to see that someone is asking about them before I even have the website up. I've had nothing but good feed back within the industryso far, and hope to have the same from consumers.  <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


Hey Trey!

Thanks for answering our questions.

Any date when the site would be ready? To check tread patterns, specs, weights, dimensions... You know, all those things we tyre junkies care for...

At any rate, I was waiting for some good tyres that would not cost an arm and a leg to get.

Godspeed!!


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Here you go. (to give a junkie his fix). These are what we are producing though some sizes are not available here until distributers start carrying more, (which will happen once I start advertising in 2008).


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Need a 2.4 Caballero UST!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Treybiker said:


> Here you go. (to give a junkie his fix). These are what we are producing though some sizes are not available here until distributers start carrying more, (which will happen once I start advertising in 2008).


Thanks, Trey...

You just sold some Caballero's... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

GreenLightGo said:


> Need a 2.4 Caballero UST!


2.4 wire bead + sealant = UST 

P


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Trey - are you riding any of these in GA?? Does the Chicopee work well at Chicopee??


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

SSINGA said:


> Trey - are you riding any of these in GA?? Does the Chicopee work well at Chicopee??


"Ba Doom!!! Try the veal and tip your waitress. I'm here all night folks".

I've got the Caballeros on my rigid SS, and the Copperheads on my FS. I'm usually at Big Creek during the week, and I hit Blankets on the weekend. I have yet to go to Chicopee due to its a little out there and I got a 10 month old at home so I stay pretty local (Marietta). Everybody has bugged me to go there so I plan on hitting it when my traveling slows down.

-Trey


----------



## Rotmilky (Aug 18, 2007)

Nigh on 15 years ago, I used to race motorcross. You go through lots of tires during a season. Cheng Shin tires for motorcycles were 50% cheaper and were just as good as the other makers. I ran them for quite some time and never had problems. Based on that experience, I wouldn't hesitate to run them on my bicycle.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Trey... Cheap, decent performing tyres would be a blast in Mexico where we can't get decent tyres at decent prices.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Treybiker said:


> Here you go. (to give a junkie his fix). These are what we are producing though some sizes are not available here until distributers start carrying more, (which will happen once I start advertising in 2008).


I like the look of the Crusader a lot. The price of the 29" Critter is great compared to other 29" tires. The Copperhead looks like it might be fast. The weights aren't bad on any of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

Trey - Any additional specs on the Caballero? I'm nterested in the width and your thoughts on how it handles in various conditions...whilst trying not to sound like a salesman


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

SSteve F said:


> Trey - Any additional specs on the Caballero? I'm nterested in the width and your thoughts on how it handles in various conditions...whilst trying not to sound like a salesman


The Caballeros grab great in anything loose and hardpack, and handle the rough rocky areas well. When hitting a turn fast with some lose rocks on top of hardpack, I know when the front tire rolls over a rock that it will grab anything it touches. Now it isn't as fast rolling as the copperhead, but for aggressive everyday riding, it's my favorite. For mud the Cheyenne sheds the sticky stuff a little better. I reccomend the 2.25's for most, though I'm running 2.4's on my full rigid SS to give it a little forgiveness.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

We all know the Maxxis tires are very undersized, so how do the CST offerings compare to their stated size? My latest set of Specy tires say 2.35 but barely come up to a 2.25 at the widest point.


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

Treybiker said:


> The Caballeros grab great in anything loose and hardpack, and handle the rough rocky areas well. When hitting a turn fast with some lose rocks on top of hardpack, I know when the front tire rolls over a rock that it will grab anything it touches. Now it isn't as fast rolling as the copperhead, but for aggressive everyday riding, it's my favorite. For mud the Cheyenne sheds the sticky stuff a little better. I reccomend the 2.25's for most, though I'm running 2.4's on my full rigid SS to give it a little forgiveness.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I am considering putting them on my new Zion, and I don't have too much room at the back. So can you let me know the actual width.

FWIW, I run Ultra Speeds on my road bike and love them. They handle most conditions well and it looks like they are going to last a LONG time :thumbsup:


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

From the looks, they don't look "skinny", and look like I would expect them to look width wise. I know most tires are just in the ball park and width will vary depending on rim width, but I'm happy with what I've ridden on so far.

I'm actually in Houston right now for a wedding, but will try to dig my calipars our when I get back to Atlanta next week.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Treybiker said:


> I'm actually in Houston right now for a wedding, but will try to dig my calipars our when I get back to Atlanta next week.


Yeah, please...

It's not that if it's not what it's claimed people won't buy it. It's rather the fact that you buy a tyre in "X" size and you get either something that it's bigger or smaller.

I'm positive more people will buy your tyres if real sizes are known. Guesswork is eliminated, disappointments will not be there.

Say...

You look for a rear tyre. You have clearance issues with swingarms and such. Then you get a 2.25" thinking it will fit. Tyre arrives, measures 2.30" and it just rubs the swingarm. Bummer.

You look for a wider front tyre to match your 2.1" rear. You get the 2.25" only to find out it's the same width or smaller than it was claimed and on top of that, it weighs more. Aaarrrgh!!

That's rider's gripe with sizes not being what it's claimed.

Imagine a car tyre not being what it's claimed... You order a 225, and get a 205. Or backwards... Order a 205, get a 225 and it rubs the car's body or suspension.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Warp said:


> Yeah, please...
> 
> It's not that if it's not what it's claimed people won't buy it. It's rather the fact that you buy a tyre in "X" size and you get either something that it's bigger or smaller.
> 
> ...


Exactly!! I was in no way trying to demean the CST tires.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Ok, I was in the office just long enough to measure a couple of tires before heading back out of town. They were measured from the widest point of the outside knobs (as they should be). Both tires are mounted on Sun Rhino Lites (35 psi), and have between 500 and 1000 trail miles on them. (they're on my SS)

Caballero 26x2.40 = 26x2.33
Caballero 26x2.25 = 26x2.19

Not exact, but closer than a lot of things that are measured on a bicycle. The bicycle industry has a very "gray" approach to a standard of measure (Frames, tires and that jersey that "should" fit.


----------



## TooManyTacos (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm in for some of these tires once they're available. Great idea to offer a "budget" line for recreational riders!


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

TooManyTacos said:


> I'm in for some of these tires once they're available. Great idea to offer a "budget" line for recreational riders!


Any shop can have them in a couple of days from they're distributor.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Treybiker said:


> Caballero 26x2.40 = 26x2.33
> Caballero 26x2.25 = 26x2.19


Thanks, Trey!!!

I'll definitively get some, one in each size for front and rear... :thumbsup:


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

shiggy said:


> They contract manufacture tires for many brands. CST owns Maxxis and created it to be their premium brand.


Ah, that's interesting. That probably explains why I've seen Giant branded tyres that look almost identical to Crossmarks.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

How do I go about ordering a set of 2.4 Caballero's and a pair of Cheyennes for street/trail on my other set of rims in Wire bead here in California to demo or test? Do you have a list of stocking dealers or mail order? Trey, could you PM me a source? At 230 pounds, I'm hard on rear tires, without even skidding. It's the riding of pavement on the way to the trails that just eats my rear tires up when they are knobbies.

We've got quite a few hard core riders in our OTBMBC here in Los Angeles that could use a good valued rear tire for their 3 day a week rides. Most of the guys are lucky to get 2 or maybe 3 months out of a rear tire.

I've had very good luck in the past with Cheng Shins on my Honda XR 350... It had a funky 17" rim in the rear, instead of the standard 18" ers on most bikes.

TIA.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Interestingly, Jenson has them in 2.25", but they list the tire as $22.50 and being a "2.25 Steel" where as CST lists them as "Kevlar" and "Wire Bead".

I don't know what to think about this and Jenson's pricing... I pointed out the whole catalogue to them, and the 2 types of bead with the pricing structure. We will see if they change their pricing of product... having high prices for CST tires with wire bead will hurt CST's penetration into the tire marketplace.

Here's the link to Jenson

http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cach...ero&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

RandyBoy said:


> Interestingly, Jenson has them in 2.25", but they list the tire as $22.50 and being a "2.25 Steel" where as CST lists them as "Kevlar" and "Wire Bead".
> 
> I don't know what to think about this and Jenson's pricing... I pointed out the whole catalogue to them, and the 2 types of bead with the pricing structure. We will see if they change their pricing of product... having high prices for CST tires with wire bead will hurt CST's penetration into the tire marketplace.
> 
> ...


Now look again. Click on the drop down menu when choosing a size. It corrects the price to the "suggested retail" for both wire and floding.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Treybiker said:


> Now look again. Click on the drop down menu when choosing a size. It corrects the price to the "suggested retail" for both wire and floding.


Better, but the front page still has misleading pricing, perhaps causing someone to blow off even looking at a CS tire....

I still can't find the Caballero in a 2.4.... I'm a 230 pound Clydesdale, and the width under my fat butt on the rear makes a big difference in floatation over sand, which we have a lot of here by the Pacific Ocean.

Got any leads or directions?


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

*Caballero and Cheyenne 2.4s*

I just placed my order for a cheaper than cheap wire bead 26 x 2.4 CST Caballero and a 26 x 2.4 Cheyenne, also wire bead.... List is $14.00 each. We''ll see what the bill is.

The shop across the street from me, The Bike Den, in Granada Hills, will order them on Monday from J &B.

I'll try to get them installed and give a first impression report on how they feel compared to a top of the line Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.35 Kevlar bead Snakeskin. Riding area will be local stuff in the Southern California area, in particular the San Gabriels, as well as some of the stuff out by the Simi Valley / 1000 Oaks area.

If they do well in the wear and the traction department, with not too great a weight penalty or rolling resistance penalty, they would be a good value at that price point break. We'll see. I climb to get my vertical, I'm weighing 225 today, and the tire is going on the rear, where it's under maximum load. 
CST, don't let me down, Schwalbe has set the bar high in the performance department.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

I love the Caballeros, and I hope you will. The Fat Albert is a great tire and I look forward to hearing you're comparison.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks for the measurements Trey.


----------



## metomwhou (Apr 29, 2008)

So how do you like those Cab's Randy? I'm a big boy too and just got a C'dale F7 and it comes with those. 

Also, I'll mostly be riding paved trails here in Germany with my wife. Can you guys recommend a more "road" worthy tire or do you think these Cab's will do ok for that?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

a little CST Info:










All these tires are folding bead with the EPS casing - I don't know what that means?

Chicopee 2.1 - 660g









Copperhead 2.0 - 630g









Cheyenne 2.4 - 730g









A huge thanks to Trey at CST for sponsoring the HIP-VIP Pisgah event benefiting the Pisgah area SORBA/IMBA group.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

SSINGA said:


> a little CST Info:
> 
> All these tires are folding bead with the EPS casing - I don't know what that means?


The "Pro" level tires have a Kevlar bead and a lightweight tightly woven poly-fiber that helps prevent punctures from small glass and thorns. EPS - Exceptional Puncture Safety.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Treybiker said:


> The "Pro" level tires have a Kevlar bead and a lightweight tightly woven poly-fiber that helps prevent punctures from small glass and thorns. EPS - Exceptional Puncture Safety.


Ahhhhh...OK!

Hurry up with that website would ya!


----------



## Perpetrator (Jul 8, 2007)

So will CST be offering UST versions of any of their tires, or will UST be reserved for the Maxxis brand? I'd think that you'd be able to sell a veritable butt-load of less expensive good performing UST tires.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Perpetrator said:


> So will CST be offering UST versions of any of their tires, or will UST be reserved for the Maxxis brand? I'd think that you'd be able to sell a veritable butt-load of less expensive good performing UST tires.


I agree with you there, but that's something that has yet to be determined. Don't expect to see them anytime soon.

On a side note, do expect a new hardpack tire soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

bholwell said:


> I agree with you there, but that's something that has yet to be determined. Don't expect to see them anytime soon.
> 
> On a side note, do expect a new hardpack tire soon. :thumbsup:


such the tease! :skep:


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Perpetrator said:


> So will CST be offering UST versions of any of their tires, or will UST be reserved for the Maxxis brand? I'd think that you'd be able to sell a veritable butt-load of less expensive good performing UST tires.


Not quite UST, but wire bead versions are just begging for conversion to tubeless.

P


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I sure would like to see a stout big 1/2 inch lateral rectangular knobbied 26 x 2.4 in your lineup that does well on training rides here in the mountains of California, where decomposed granite is a large part of the mileage, the other portion being riding from the bike shop on pavement to the trails.

Bike shops love to do that to you, it makes you buy more tires from them, pavement wastes and wears out knobby tires in a heartbeat.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

At the moment we are holding off on doing UST on the CST stuff as we are trying keep that on the Maxxis side for now. Once the CST brand is a bigger player and we see demand for UST holding strong (vs converting), there may be some consideration at that point. 

But for now, we are working on some cool stuff, (the HP tire's looking sweet!), for 09' and trying to get the brand out there in between riding.


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

surprised these havent been added to the review section. i have been rawkin the copperhead eps now for over a month, and after the beating i put it through today, id say its a very excellent tire for the $$$. fair on dsty hardpack, good on gravel and mud. and excellent everywhere else. i rode a bunch of different paths, and even through an old cutblock. right through it. found some great low-bush saskatoons too. =]

i'm gonna get the mod to list these.


----------



## rekibtm (Mar 9, 2006)

Don't want to get flamed for resurecting and anceint thread, but it seems worthy at the time, now that I am considering some CST's

Any reviews on the critter 2.1? and what is the MSRP? I am looking for a good hardpack tire that can handle a little loose over hard and some sugar sand. My LBS has these in stock and I need some thing for the following weekend. I can't afford to order anything with express shipping. I would like something better than some really worn out nokians for my 4 day MTB get away.

Thanks


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

rekibtm said:


> Any reviews on the critter 2.1? and what is the MSRP?


The MSRP on the Critter 2.1 folding is $24.50 according to the '09 CST catalog.

What other CST tires does your LBS carry?

BTW, the website is up and running now: http://www.csttires.com/Bicycle.aspx


----------



## rekibtm (Mar 9, 2006)

DOH! I should have stated it is the wire bead. $12.00? No MSRP on the website.I think the LBS is trying to charge the folding price for the wire bead version. Hey everyone makes mistakes, I assume it is just a goof.

My LBS said they had quite a few of models in. Now they are down to the critters. I talked to them on the phone, I didn't see the tires in person. I will go by friday and hopefully pick up a set. 

According to the web site the critters will get the job done for me. I really hop eI like them it would be noce not to have to pay ~$45.00 for a decent tire. 

Any one have a review of any CST tires. Hey mods they are not listed in the review section.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

i bought a cst chicopee 2.1 tire to try out and i think it is way too small. it is more like a 1.95 tire. not really impressed with the quality either. a few of the knobs looks like they were "melted" and didn't have crisp mold lines. didn't even bother mounting it.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a bunch of time on the 29'r Cabellaro 2.25. On my Flow rim it is 2.29" wide at the tread. They mounted up well tubeless with stans goop and have held up well. It has good traction and handling attributes in hard and loose conditions. Also handles mud well.


----------



## rekibtm (Mar 9, 2006)

What about any good F/ R combos. I just may see if I can get them to order the ones I woudl want for me. If they can get them in soon enough.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

The Critter is a good hardpack tire that rolls well. It would make a good rear to the Caballero front. The new Camber looks like a great pattern for front and rear - How about a 29'r version Bryan?


----------



## zorro (Feb 26, 2007)

I just got the Selecta for my commuter and I like it so far. Pretty heavy, but durable as hell. Can handle the dirt ok as well.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm running CST Caballeros on my 29er. I like them, and am contemplating trying to go tubless with them, but I'm not sure that's wise on my Salsa Semi rims.

I currently am running them with heavy duty gooped up tubes because I live in the goathead capital of the world. I've even contemplated adding Tuffy liners too. But so far this combo has survived dozens of thorns without a flat.


----------



## NinjaoftheWoodlands (Sep 5, 2009)

TreyI!!!! Where gets me more Caballero Pro's?!?! Found some on E-bay but I'd like to be able to order them if I need another set. You guys should just sponsor me, I'll be honest, I'm not very good.... But I will run caballeros and only caballeros as long as you guys make them. Just kidding... But seriously though.... some free ones would be super le' awesome.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I've been running Caballero's now on the rear of my 29'ers in the 2.25" wire version. Just got through romping on them up at Mammoth Mountain in the kitty litter up there, as well as all the loose over hard pack. Great tire for the price. I am getting over 1000 miles out of a rear tire, about double what I ever got out of a Schwalbe Fat Albert. 

Does it roll as fast as a Fat Albert? No. 
Does it grip like a Fat Albert? No...

But for a $13 wire bead tire, it is a bomber deal of a tire. It's damn good for the price, for a daily mountain biking tire. It's reliable, it's controllable when it starts to drift, it's very controllable when you brake hard with it, right at the limits of adhesion and traction, like when diving deep into a turn and braking late before laying the tire on the side tread.

Both of my Niners, RIP and AIR, wear Cabellero's on the rear... they are a great tire for the conditions here in Southern California where it's dry and desert like. Surprisingly good traction when riding single speed style with stand and mash tactics on the pedals, they grip consistently. I like the hard compound and the bite the pattern provides.


----------



## Spawne32 (May 22, 2009)

good to hear that CST tires are associated with maxxis, i bought a pair of copperheads off of jenson to replace my almost bald innova tires and im looking forward to see how these perform.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Just an update. I've gone through 3 tires now, all Caballero 29 x 2.25 wire beads. They mount up great tubeless on Stan's Flows rims. I've had no problems with torn sidewalls, all three have been run on the rear of both my AIR9 and my RIP 9. They have less rolling resistance than Panaracer Rampages or Kenda Nevegals, by quite a bit.

There has been only one time I felt I was a bit undergunned. Damp, wet rainy granite and roots left the tire feeling a little "greasy" and lose, compared to how they almost always hook up on dry granite, dust over crust, buff hard pack etc. I got into one riding session up at Mammoth Mountain ski resort where the tread patterns was just a mite bit too tight for the super chunky kitter litter that is everywhere up there. 

This tire is a great trail tire, and I'll be ordering 3 more soon, I just feel it's the best value out there for the price. It covers 98% of my riding needs here in So Cal and it's desert atmosphere.


----------



## Skip56 (Jun 19, 2010)

*CST tires*

New to the forum but glad to find this thread on CST. Been using CST's for a while. Since I am not a total trail boinger and ride various surfaces, I find the Copperhead and Cheyenne tires great for decent performance over a broad spectrum. The CST website is helpful with helping you pick out which tire is best suited for each rider. Never had a flat with them ( the ones with EPS ). The TPI is a good number for balance between puncture resistence and flexability


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

seems like a lot of people are running the Caballero 29x2.25 tubeless using the wire bead. anyone know how the folding bead holds up tubeless?


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

I am hoping that CST comes out with more 29er specific items.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

anybody know who has any kevlar tires in stock???

caballero's?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

sxr-racer said:


> anybody know who has any kevlar tires in stock???
> 
> caballero's?


29er? http://store.comcycle-usa.com/ProductInfo.aspx?id=6324202

26- http://store.comcycle-usa.com/ProductInfo.aspx?id=5619395


----------



## rkhall (Jul 23, 2010)

*CST Cheyenne 26 X 2.1*

I just put a set of these on my '08 Mongoose Canaan Elite. They handle well in loose dirt abd muddy terrain, which we have an abundance of in the Pacific Northwest. I have yet to washout while cornering and find they handle an extremely root-bound trail (Paradise Lake) with ease. I switched from Specialized Captain Controls and won't go back! I paid 9,99 per tire plus shipping!!!!


----------



## Skip56 (Jun 19, 2010)

*ComCycle USA for CST tires*

I have dealt with ComCycle on e-bay. By accident they sent me the 26" wire rim Caballeros when I paid for the kevlar bead folding version. Shortly after e-mailing the owner on e-bay, he responded. He said I could keep the tires for the cost of the original shipping only and refund my money for the tires. After the refund, I reordered and got the correct ones. He also said I had the option of returning them for a swap but my son doesn't mind the wire rims....so a great pair of tires..for the original shipping cost only. Superb customer service plus the fact they are the ONLY place I could find the Caballero folding kevlar beaded tires means I will be a repeat customer. Worth your time to check this place out.


----------



## lew242 (Aug 7, 2008)

Just put the Maverick 2.1 (Aramid/DualCobweb/Prolite) on my front. My conditions are road/hardpack/loose over and loose. Bit scary in pure loose as minimal bite without sharp edged knobs or stiping, will try on the back. Never been a massive fan of Maxxis either, but living in mainland China choices are mostly Geax, CST and Maxxis. Although you can sometimes get the odd Kenda, WTB and Specialized.

For the weight these new 'high end' CST tires look good, time will tell how good they really are. Will update in a few months


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Just got a Cheyenne the other day. Is it directional. No "Rotation ------>" arrows.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Just got through installing it on my FTM. It measured right a 2.0 at the tread width. 1.86 or so at the side walls @ 35-40 lbs.

Had I known they ran smaller, I might have tried a 2.25. May still try one later.


----------



## cassava (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm sorry for resurrecting this old thread. Does anyone here has ever tried the CST Jack Rabbit?

anyway this is the link related on it..
CST is proud to announce three new additions


----------



## namdoogttam (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't know...the cartoonish super-hero product mascot is just too much for me.


----------

